# Just a Good Old Time!



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone know where you could get together and play some poker and have a few beers? It's been a while to hang out and shoot the breeze. Or am I just dreaming?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

